# CHROME 13'S TRADE FOR A NARDI



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

THE TIRES ARE IN DECENT SHAPE SO NO BS PLEASE THANKS FOR LOOKING












>


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ANYTHING IF ITS CLEAN ASS FUCK MIGHT THROW IN SOME CASH ALSO :happysad:


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> THE TIRES ARE IN DECENT SHAPE SO NO BS PLEASE THANKS FOR LOOKING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

oh shit bro you picked this up. it's clean bro! how many you got now? you gonna flip this or what? :thumbsup:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 19 2011, 12:37 PM~20586742
> *
> *


I GOT THIS BRO NO HUB,NO HORN NEEDS REWRAP
GOLD


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@May 19 2011, 01:14 PM~20587001
> *I GOT THIS BRO NO HUB,NO HORN NEEDS REWRAP
> GOLD
> 
> ...


I'll pass want a wood one thanks anyways


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*ANY CASH OFFERS*


----------



## klownin530 (Feb 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ~BIG SPANKS~_@May 20 2011, 02:19 PM~20594411
> *ANY CASH OFFERS
> *



damn..i want em..paypal ready too.. :angry:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Deal pending someone coming through with a nardi


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

forgive my ignorance but what is a Nardi ? 

thanks Brian


----------



## Smokin_Endo (Jul 8, 2008)

Nardi steering wheels gotcha... don't know how I missed that (feeling pretty stupid for not knowing) look like nice wheels good luck on your search


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smokin_Endo_@May 23 2011, 01:34 PM~20611661
> *Nardi steering wheels gotcha... don't know how I missed that (feeling pretty stupid for not knowing) look like nice wheels good luck on your search
> *


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey big Spanks..Look on ebay...they have them for 150-275 and mostly come from Japan for some reason...Then buy a Grant billet adapter for the cadi, you need a 5 to 6 bolt adapter for the wheel itself (ebay also) make sure it is for a Nardi and Not a MOMO they are both 6 hole but are different...this will save you Money...If you need me too Ill send you pics of My Nardis and what the apaters look like...RFFR TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 24 2011, 08:44 AM~20618048
> *Hey big Spanks..Look on ebay...they have them for 150-275 and mostly come from Japan for some reason...Then buy a Grant billet adapter for the cadi, you need a 5 to 6 bolt adapter for the wheel itself (ebay also) make sure it is for a Nardi and Not a MOMO they are both 6 hole but are different...this will save you Money...If you need me too Ill send you pics of My Nardis and what the apaters look like...RFFR TTT
> *


THANKS YEA SHOOT ME A PIC OR MORE INFO ON THE ADAPTERS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

CASH OFFERS WELCOME NEED TO GET ONE ON EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Wutz the lowest homes ull take!!!pm me dawgy!!!


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Dispensa homie didnt see they sold!


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

how much for rims??


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

still got em deal fell 300.00 firm dont need the nardi anymore


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

can you post close up pics


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

FREAKY TALES said:


> can you post close up pics


Tomorrow


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Did you end up finding a nardi dteering wheel? i need one for my caddy... Any help would be firme.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

93Brougham530 said:


> Did you end up finding a nardi dteering wheel? i need one for my caddy... Any help would be firme.. :biggrin:


eBay


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*200.00 come and get em*


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Hey big Spanks..Look on ebay...they have them for 150-275 and mostly come from Japan for some reason...Then buy a Grant billet adapter for the cadi, you need a 5 to 6 bolt adapter for the wheel itself (ebay also) make sure it is for a Nardi and Not a MOMO they are both 6 hole but are different...this will save you Money...If you need me too Ill send you pics of My Nardis and what the apaters look like...RFFR TTT


You have pics?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

$200.00 TTT 818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

There in decent shape for 200.00 ur getting what u paid for some rust and u will be needing new tires


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> There in decent shape for 200.00 ur getting what u paid for some rust and u will be needing new tires


 Does this mean theyre rusted?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

jrzstyle93 said:


> Does this mean theyre rusted?


 Only one is rusted but all the lay it low buyers wants super detailed pictures if your serious buyer I'll send you the pics or if your local swing by


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*HERES THE CLOSE UP PICS LETS SEE WHAT BS I HEAR NOW 200.00 SFV LOCAL ONLY 































*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

$150? I PICK THEM UP...IM FROM THE SGV...ITS A LILWAY'S FOR ME...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ALTERED ONES said:


> $150? I PICK THEM UP...IM FROM THE SGV...ITS A LILWAY'S FOR ME...


ill pass thanks for the offer


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*200.00 TTT*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> *200.00 TTT*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*TO THE TOP 200.00*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*200.00*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

WTF :rofl:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

DAMN LETS SEE THE OFFERS:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a 14'' sterring wheel dark wood grain hit me 714-371-5654 mike :yes:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

MR.GM84 said:


> i have a 14'' sterring wheel dark wood grain hit me 714-371-5654 mike :yes:


is it a nardy pm a pic is it complete?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Adapters come with em too?


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Adapters come with em too?


only two the right ones missing the lefts or we can make it happen if u got cash lets do this


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

To the top


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> only two the right ones missing the lefts or we can make it happen if u got cash lets do this


Thx bro good looking out I ended up going with some 14's from here that had new tires though good luck


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

200.00


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

.....


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

you still got these? PMME

will you ship ? I will pay for shipping of course.... prepaid shipping for your convenience.. LMK


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

UCE*EP said:


> you still got these? PMME
> 
> will you ship ? I will pay for shipping of course.... prepaid shipping for your convenience.. LMK


to much drama but thanks maybe one of ur local members can do it


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT *HERES THE CLOSE UP PICS LETS SEE WHAT BS I HEAR NOW 200.00 SFV LOCAL ONLY 































*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

....:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*818 TTT*


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

OFFERS


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> THE TIRES ARE IN DECENT SHAPE SO NO BS PLEASE THANKS FOR LOOKING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

818


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

*sold sold sold sold sold sold sold sold*


----------

